# Davis Monthan AFB - Tucson, AZ



## SCcamper (Aug 22, 2017)

Boneyard Tours of the Davis-Monthan AFB

There are a lot of very interesting places to visit and tour when visiting Tucson, AZ. Being retired military I have access to almost all military reservations. During a visit to the Tucson area me and the wife used the base facilities. I golfed the on base 18 hole golf course. We also visited the “Boneyard”. 

We did not stay at the on base FAMCAMP because it was full. It always is in the winter months and we were just passing thru.

Here are some of the pictures I took while roaming around the base.

http://www.irv2.com/photopost/showfull.php?photo=19053
http://www.irv2.com/photopost/showfull.php?photo=19050
http://www.irv2.com/photopost/showfull.php?photo=19052
http://www.irv2.com/photopost/showfull.php?photo=19051
http://www.irv2.com/photopost/showfull.php?photo=19054
http://www.irv2.com/photopost/showfull.php?photo=19055

In the past it was much easier to take the “Boneyard” bus tour. Soon it will be more difficult for those that don’t have clearance to enter the base. Below are the new rules and contact information. 

If you’re an aircraft buff and have never seen an aircraft ‘Boneyard” you’ll really enjoy the bus tour and the history that will be explained by the tour guides. 

Advanced reservations are now required for this tour. 
As of November 1, 2017 all guests interested in taking this tour must have made a reservation and received a security clearance in advance. The security clearance will be given by Davis-Monthan Air Force Base from information collected at the time of reservation. Reservations must be made 10 business days in advance of the desired tour date, and can be made up to 90 days in advance. 

For AMARG bus tour departure times, ticket prices, current policies, security clearances, reservation information, and seasonal schedules, visit the Pima Air and Space Museum Website or phone 520.618.4805


----------

